
Open Iconic, a free and open icon set - Ashuu
https://useiconic.com/open/
======
webmaven
So, OpenIconic seems to have none of the interesting features that Iconic Pro
does (responsiveness, CSS styling, etc.). How is it better than other existing
open icon sets such as FontAwesome, then?

I mean, I get that this is a 'freemium' version designed to entice designers
to upgrade to 'pro', but if I have no intention of upgrading, the purely open
options seem preferable.

~~~
nilliams
> How is it better than other existing open icon sets such as FontAwesome,
> then?

(From the homepage) I suppose it'd be these 2 aspects:

    
    
      - [...] designed to be legible down to 8 pixels
      - Our icon font WOFF is 11.1Kb (roughly 4 times smaller than Font Awesome).

~~~
webmaven
Hmm. I'd like to see a demo of the first claim.

The 2nd claim is nice, I suppose, but FA also has 369 glyphs compared to 218
in OI, so the per-glyph file size advantage isn't actually that dramatic.

